

Hiring for Internet Start-up - keithclark

This is my 6th posting on hacker news! I'm looking to hire programmers (you must know PHP/MYSQL) ,website developers, and mobile app developers,  for my Internet start-up. If your interested message me here on linkedin or email me at klownkeeper@gmail.com or give me a call at 352-344-9203
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different
results.

Albert Einstein, (attributed)

